# 2005 M/L (56CM) Teramo trade for 58CM?



## compaddict1 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm looking for a 2005/06 Teramo 58CM frame in perfect condition to trade for a 56CM in like condition.

Many thanks!

Vince


----------



## rocket_man (Oct 17, 2006)

*frame swap?*

Compaddict1 -- 

I might be interested in a frame swap. I have a 2006 Firenze frame (exactly the same frame as the 2006 teramo, compact geometry, and is a size Large). The size large has the 57cm top tube and an equivalent 58cm seat tube). Frame is in good to excellent condition. 

Is your frame a 2006 teramo (brushed finish with red and blue decals)? Or the 2005 with the half-red paint job?

The 2005 and earlier firenze frames were not the same as teramo but the 2006 frame is identical save for the decals.

How would you work out the logistics of such a swap? I live in Northern Virginia. 


-- Mike R.


----------



## compaddict1 (Dec 12, 2008)

My bike is a 2005 with no finish and white decals just like what is listed on Litepeeds website. 
I would like to find a like frame and model for resale (way in the future I hope). Condiition is important to me as my frame is near perfect.
PM sent as well.

Vince


----------

